# Just watched my first movie!



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

One of the things I was worried about was the speed of my home internet connection. We have DSL, but only a 768 connection, which is the slowest speed that's considered high speed. No faster speeds are available to my house, and no cable internet serves my neighborhood. 

Although I really loved the Fire from the moment I opened the box, I wanted to be able to stream movies to it. With our speeds, I thought it would be choppy or buffer quite a bit, but it didn't buffer AT ALL. What a picture, too! I'm very happy with it. So while DH was watching football, I watched Girl With The Dragon Tattoo.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I have the same problem and was quite surprised by the video clarity and the lack of buffering.  Everytime we try to Roku a movie from Amazon it buffers...and it buffers...and it buffers...until we give up and quit watching.  I like that I can watch my chick flicks while he watches his old black and white sci-fi movies.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I like the picture clarity too. Prime streaming is nice; Netflix keeps sticking.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

Vet said:


> I like the picture clarity too. Prime streaming is nice; Netflix keeps sticking.


This.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

I've not had much of a problem with Netflix, myself.  But, I've only watched a couple shows on it.


----------



## CollinKelley (Sep 1, 2011)

I was worried about buffering and shuddering as well, but it plays amazingly well. I've been watching The X-Files again and they are just crystal clear and beautiful. I've also noticed that YouTube videos playback smoothly as well, more so than on my laptop.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

I watched my first Prime movie last night. It blinked once and the rest was smooth and beautiful.


----------

